# Cleaning camera?



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Patriot, that dust won't affect the picture at all. Most people don't worry about it. There is a mirror up in the top that you don't have access to.
The mirror flips up out of the way. It's straight from the lens to the sensor.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Patriot, that dust won't affect the picture at all. Most people don't worry about it. There is a mirror up in the top that you don't have access to.
> The mirror flips up out of the way. It's straight from the lens to the sensor.



This!

If you have dust in the lens, it probably won't even show up on the shot. I have some small pieces of dust in my lenses and they never show up. The only thing you would want to clean in the front and back of the lens, as well as the sensor. Everything else should be fine. I've had a few on the mirror in the viewfinder, but those don't affect the shot. You can try using some canned air but I doubt it would help


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

That's what I figured as non of the pictures had the particles in them. It's just annoying looking at them. I'll will probably wait until I get back stateside before I send it in to Nikon to have it cleaned. I tried a air rocket with no luck of blowing out any of it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I have dust on my sensor and it does show up in pictures. I have an air puffer, I just haven't tried cleaning it yet.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Nubster said:


> I have dust on my sensor and it does show up in pictures. I have an air puffer, I just haven't tried cleaning it yet.


Oh man why haven't you tried cleaning it yet?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Lazy...haha


----------

